# recipe for a Chocolate Eruption Cake



## bradwilson

*Chocolate Eruption Cake
*

*Ingredients*

*Bottom Crust:*
1 pkg. of your favorite brownie mix or homemade
*Filling:*
3 boxes of regular cream cheese, softened
1/4 cup of sugar
1/2 cup of of condensed milk
3 large eggs
4 tbs cup light cream
1.5 tbs flour
1 tbs pure vanilla extract
a pinch of salt
1 cup of white chocolate, coarsely chopped
1 cup semi-sweet chocolate, coarsely chopped
1 cup coarsely cut chunks of brownie, homemade or bought
1/2 cup of dulce-de-leche (I like using Nestle dulce-de-leche that I bought in Walmart U.S., we don't have this kind in Canada).
*Ganache:*
1 cup of heavy cream
2.5 cups semi-sweet chocolates

My family and I loves cheesecake so I keep trying different recipes, when I made this one it was a big hit! The original recipe was a little bit sweet and too rich for our taste so I revised it. Enjoy!
*Bottom Crust:*
Preheat oven to 325F degrees. Line the bottom and sides of a 9 inches baking pan with parchment paper. 
Mix the brownie crust according to the label. Pour in the pan, it should be about 1/4 of the pan. Bake according to the package and set aside to cool.
When cooled, wrap the outside bottom and sides of pan with an aluminum foil to prevent the water from sipping in for the water bath. (I doubled the aluminun foil to make sure it's not gonna tear).
*Filling:*
In a mixer, cream the softened cream cheese and sugar until smooth. Add in the condensed milk and blend in the eggs, cream, flour, vanilla and pinch of salt until smooth, about 4 to 5 minutes on slowest speed scraping the bottom every now and then.
Remove 1/3 of batter and fold in the white chocolate, pour into the cheesecake pan. Fold in the semi-sweet chocolates and the brownie chunks. Pour half of the semi-sweet chocolates and brownie batter on top of the white chocolate batter and drop dollops of half of the dulce-de-leche. 
Pour the remaining half of batter and then remaining dulce-de-leche. Pan will be very full!
Place cheesecake on a deep baking dish and pour hot water 1/3 of the pan and bake for 45 minutes or until set in 325F degrees preheated oven. 
Cool in the oven and then in the refrigerator overnigth. Remove from pan and drizzled it with the ganache or you can get creative and decorate it with raspberries, blueberries or strawberries.
*Ganache:* 
Heat the heavy cream in medium setting until it reach boiling, turn off the heat and pour in the semi-sweet, wait 2 minutes then mix.

with regards,
Brad Wilson


----------



## luvpie

this looks like it would be wonderful, thanks for sharing.
I'm going to be honest here, my teeth hurt just reading this:lol:


----------

